# More rescue puppy pics



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

One of the puppies that was from the breeder in Oregon and is with a foster in Oregon is a very big boy. He is 15 wks now and 5 lbs 6 ozs. He is a very cute and happy, active boy. He was neutered yesterday and ready to go to his forever home. 
For lack of a name he is called Moose. LOL His full brother was called Tiny and was already adopted. Tiny is half the weight Moose is.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a cutie! :wub: I hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a little doll!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Moose,too cute. Reminda me of my Sasha,she's the largest of our malts,9 pounds solid muscle too and lots ,I meant lots of hair... I call her the little trundler or trundle bundle since she has a waddle in her walk... sometimes a swing to the hips,reminds me of Trixie from Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a cutie. Hope he finds his furever home very soon.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww, how cute. There are advantages to the bigger ones. And this guy has the looks as well as the size!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a handsome boy!!Love the name...


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

AWWWW hes precious. Hes going to make someone very happy!! Wish I lived closer!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Moose is just more to love. :wub::wub: He might be nice for a family who has responsible children (not real little children), but has experience with small dog breeds. I'm sure he'll be a hearty guy and lots of fun. :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love the name and he's sooo cute and cuddly.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he's so cuddly!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a cutie.


----------

